# 20 gallon tank?



## woodstock (Feb 5, 2003)

hi, im new to this forum, im getting a piranha soon and its supposedly a baby, is it ok if i get a 20 gallon tank? thankx


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its a good start, once it gets huge you may need something wider though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

welcome to the site


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

If you're planning on keeping it for life you'll probably want a 30g or so later on, but a 20 is just fine for a good while.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Is it correct to assume that it is a Red Belly? If so you may want to upgrade to something 12" or wider within a year


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

They don't get to 12" inside a year, it takes a long time to get full grown. They generally slow down growing around the 6" mark.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I use a 10 gallon(ATM) for my P and he likes it. but he provally wants a bigger one by now but i am gonna buy one soon


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

a 20 gallon isn't 12" wide? I wouldnt know I have a 20 gallon long. I believe it is just as wide as a 29 and as long but not as high.

20 gallon 'high' / 80 liter: 24 1/4 inch by 12 1/2 inch by 16 3/4 inches high

20 gallon 'long' / 80 liter: 30 1/4 inch by 12 1/2 inch by 12 3/4 inches high

29 gallon 'show' or 'high' / 120 liter: 30 1/4 inch by 12 1/2 inch by 18 3/4 inches high

source: http://www.everythingfishy.com/decor.html


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:rockin: welcome save your money and buy big it gives you alot more fun and your fish will thankyou.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

if you are keeping just one piranha in that 20 gal , it might be ok , but you should get a bigger one , don't put more than one in the 20 gal with it!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

it's good for awhile but if you want your fish to be more active you might want to get the tank a little bit bigger after awhile.....


----------

